# Stalked site long enough



## jrjackson3 (Jul 3, 2016)

been around a while but haven't registered. Bad me. 

You'll mainly see me on upper Texas coast in my Beavertail b2.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good deal. Welcome.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome and hope to see you in the marsh.
Running a Pathfinder 17T skiff.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! We're glad you decided to join!


----------

